# New



## Grain Box (May 4, 2008)

I'm only 15, I have a 20x8" layout, a work in progress, hope to learn a few things here

I don't really have an era I model, I just basically call it a short line with equipment It could scrape up for use. But is locomotives last used in the 70's, cars from the 30's, modern tank cars...etc

What is the proper term for that kinda of modeling, Eye=candy layout?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the MTF! I am always happy to see the younger people here, I am 18 myself... I would personally call that type of layout a "freelance" layout, but I am not sure if that the technical term for it, LOL 

PS: Do you think you can upload some pictures of you progress?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. All layouts are eye candy  Your layout seems to reflect a mid 1960s branchline so you can take it from there:thumbsup: I do the same as it allows me to run just about anything up to that point though it's kinda hard to explain my CSX C44-9Ws


----------



## train4myboys (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome to the board! Here in New Mexico, we only had a couple main lines, the rest were all branchlines and spurlines. Even the Santa Fe Railroad never made it to Santa Fe! The spurline that took goods and passengers from Lamy, where it stopped, into Santa Fe, is just about in my back yard. 

All of the trains that took that line used whatever mix of cars they could get their hands on. Even today the Santa Fe Southern that runs freight the 18 miles between Lamy and Santa Fe uses boxes from the 30s, they've just mounted them on modern frames and trucks.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

train4myboys said:


> Even today the Santa Fe Southern that runs freight the 18 miles between Lamy and Santa Fe uses boxes from the 30s, they've just mounted them on modern frames and trucks.


Really? That is quite interesting... I would figure that the only place to the those kind of cars would be in some sort of museum or something, LOL


----------



## train4myboys (Apr 7, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> Really? That is quite interesting... I would figure that the only place to the those kind of cars would be in some sort of museum or something, LOL



I got some artsy-fartsy closeup pictures of the hardware last time I saw it, next time I'll get some overall pics of the cars.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

train4myboys said:


> I got some artsy-fartsy closeup pictures of the hardware last time I saw it, next time I'll get some overall pics of the cars.


Yes, please do, that would make my day


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

Grain Box said:


> What is the proper term for that kinda of modeling, Eye=candy layout?


Freelance Railroad.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey Grain Box, I forgot to ask in my original post, what scale are you modeling? Is it O scale by any chance? 

EDIT: Oh snap, I do not think a O scale RR can fit in a 20x8" layout


----------



## Grain Box (May 4, 2008)

HO..... Really easy to build with in opinion.


----------



## fsm1000 (Jul 24, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> Hey Grain Box, I forgot to ask in my original post, what scale are you modeling? Is it O scale by any chance?
> 
> EDIT: Oh snap, I do not think a O scale RR can fit in a 20x8" layout


You jest of course. I have built my Osclae layout in 4 feet by 6 feet  Complete with yard, roundhouse, mine area, resort area etc etc 
My new layout will be about the same except I plan to add a sawmill 

It is On30  

Anyhow, to Grain Box, the guy who started this thread. You are doing what we call "freelance" and I do it all the time simply because i like to run whatever the heck I feel like 

It works for me anyhow.

Welcome and don't forget to have fun


----------

